# best audio shops



## fabolous531 (Aug 6, 2009)

hi, i'm new and looking for a really good audio shop around NJ..i want really good quality work and best sound...i also want a shop that has experience with bmw..thanx


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

whats your budget? Break out the parts and the labor....


----------



## fabolous531 (Aug 6, 2009)

sorry but i'm very new...i know i want to change all the speakers + tweeters, i want everything to work with the oem interface (i could go different route tho)...my car is 2008 550i..i might think about using some dynomat as well...i want really good speakers..i can save money then do it...not in a rush...maybe a custom sub box..

there is tons of information on here...u guys are really good and into best quality sounds and some of the work i have seen is incredible..how much can i expect to spend?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

with the best of the best you will spend 20 grand and up...

which is why i asked about a budget...are you comfortable with spending $3grand?


----------



## fabolous531 (Aug 6, 2009)

oh wow yea around 3 grand sounds good


----------

